# The Sound of Music soundtrack anyone?



## May

*The Sound of Music anyone?*

Hey guys does any of you love The Sound of Music soundtrack? I think it's just AWESOME! One of the best soundtracks ever! =D


----------



## SiegendesLicht

I've never listened to the soundrack by itself, apart from the film, but the film is among my all-time favorites.


----------



## May

SiegendesLicht said:


> I've never listened to the soundrack by itself, apart from the film, but the film is among my all-time favorites.


Oh yeah the film is among my all-time favourites too! I mean I love the everything about it 'cause it was such a nice movies with great songs! ^^


----------



## DavidA

The songs by Rodgers and Hammerstein really are superb. They are everything a musical should be. Catchy words and great tunes. I recently saw a programme about the real Maria Bon Trapp. Very formidable matriarch apparently!


----------



## neoshredder

Was one of my guilty pleasures though I haven't watched it in many years. The movie is basically a sountrack though. So much music in one movie.


----------



## Arsakes

If you mean that *Patti Page*'s "easy Listening" song, I love it.

www.youtube.com/watch?v=PnFxDrwvidw


----------



## GraemeG

neoshredder said:


> Was one of my guilty pleasures though I haven't watched it in many years. The movie is basically a sountrack though. So much music in one movie.


Indeed. You certainly wouldn't catch Andrew Lloyd Weber putting that many tunes in ONE show. He must have heard tSoM and thought 'there's material there for about twenty musicals...'
cheers,
Graeme


----------



## May

DavidA said:


> The songs by Rodgers and Hammerstein really are superb. They are everything a musical should be. Catchy words and great tunes. I recently saw a programme about the real Maria Bon Trapp. Very formidable matriarch apparently!


Oh yeah! I read some about her on wiki and it's so cool to watch Julie Andrews and Christopher Plummer portray the remarkable couple! No wonder why TSOM remains a timeless classic!


----------



## Guest

GraemeG said:


> Indeed. You certainly wouldn't catch Andrew Lloyd Weber putting that many tunes in ONE show. He must have heard tSoM and thought 'there's material there for about twenty musicals...'
> cheers,
> Graeme


You've nailed it there! And Andrew L-W is so passe!! So yesterday. I know he didn't write the lyrics but I'm sure we can punish him for these anyway..."the power of the music that I write". Gotta laugh. How about some REAL music? Cole Porter, Jerome Kern, Irving Berlin, the Gershwin brothers, Rodgers & Hart, Rodgers & Hammerstein, Leonard Bernstein, Stephen Sondheim. Actually, Rodgers was a far better composer when he was collaborating with Hart, IMO. What a body of work these two produced. Has anyone ever listened to the lyrics of "Thou Swell" from "Connecticut Yankee"? Inspired lyrics - the product of an incredible brain and that was Larry Hart: the Columbia University ranconteur and writer. Nobody could write and scan a line like he could (oh, except Cole Porter) Hart wrote:

"My Funny Valentine,
Sweet comic Valentine,
You make me smile - with my heart,
your looks are laughable,
unphotographable,
Yet you're my favourite work of art.
Is your figure less than Greek,
Is your mouth a little weak;
When you open it to speak,
Are you smart?
Don't change a hair for me,
Not if you care for me,
Stay little Valentine, stay -
Each day is Valentine's Day"

I have the film "Sound of Music" on DVD and I play the music from the opening credits - that is my favourite part of the score. Also, I love "Somewhere in my youth or childhood" (written after Oscar had died, and when the film was made, by Dick Rodgers.) May I recommend Rodgers' autobiography, "Musical Stages"? Great reading.


----------



## arthro

I would say you would have found a ready listening partner in John Coltrane, and the legion of other musicians that are devoted to "My favourite things".


----------



## elgar's ghost

The last time I told someone that I watched a film which featured nuns, Nazi uniforms and goats I was left sitting by myself.


----------



## JCarmel

The Overture is fantastic and it's pretty impossible not to sing-along with most of the songs. So... a great Musical!


----------



## Lunasong




----------



## Diminuendo

I LOVE it. I have the original lp and the 45th anniversary cd. The soundtrack really is one of my favorite things.


----------



## Belowpar

Agree re the soundtrack and sing-a-blilty of the songs, but the film seems saccharine to me.

I saw a production of the show in Regents Park in the last couple of years and it was the real deal. So even if you don't trust the firm I would recommend seeing a well reviewed production. 


Rogers is underrated. Wrote the music with Hart mostly in the room in the early years and then set Hammerstein's words to music later. I long ago stopped trying to decide which stage of his career I preferred.


----------



## sharik

the plot is silly in the end... indeed why the Captain should give up his family traditions for singing & dancing and moreover not embrace the Anschluss which promised him glorious perspectives of military service under long awaited Nazis.


----------

